# Halloween costumes!



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are some photos of Bianca's Halloween costume! I forgot to bring my camera to the events we went to so I just took some photos of them in their costumes at home. 

I made both costumes myself, except for the chest plate which I bought (it's really a shield for a little kid costume) and then attached to a harness for the costume. 
Harlequin the cat actually did a better 'sit stay' than Bianca while I was taking these pics!







Oh and she was purring the whole time I was taking them. She's a weird cat, she loves getting her photo taken.

Oh also if anyone is interested here are photos from my Halloween party too (it was a Bioshock themed party):
Bioshock Party - a set on Flickr


Sorry if their eyes look weird, I tried to use the red eye removal tool but it sometimes does odd things.












Harley isn't annoyed, it's just that the crown makes her hold her ears funny. 









































This is just so you can see the detailing I did on the "armor" since it isn't really visible in the other pics:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Very cool .She makes a marvelous knight. Im very impressed w/ your cat . Dang that is so cool.


----------



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

What great pictures! I'm also surprised that your cat let u do that.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah my cat doesn't mind being dressed up at all... She's used to it since I've been doing costumes since she was a kitten (she's 3 now). She also has done cat shows and things so she has no problem with being out in public either (and no fear of dogs!)

Previous years:


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What great costumes 

Yes, I know this is old, but it's new for some of us


----------

